# Paint Crackling help!



## silvershamrock82 (Nov 22, 2010)

This may seem like a strange question, but for the project I'm working on, I* need* the paint to crack/alligator! I was hoping someone could help me on this.

I'm painting clear vaccumformed PETG plastic, painted white on the inside, and a tan/yellow color on the outside. I want the paint work actually crack, rather than drawing on the cracks, or using an x-acto.

This is the EXACT effect I'm going for:

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w134/jonscaps/cracks.jpg

I've tried crackle glazes, but they just flaked off and cracked too small.

Would some sort of aging patina or glaze work?

Please let me know what method would give this exact effect!

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Flaked off? Are you applying a primer that works on the plexi first? Also, all crackles need sealed with an oil base clear after.

To change crack size :blink::no:....you can either apply the crackle heavier and the paint or use a hair dryer to effect. I did 3000 sq. ft of it last spring.....learnt a lot


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

There are also many different types of crackle mediums too. Looks like you need to get hold of a "China" or "Porcelain" Crackle.


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

*This is an old post, but I just came aboard last week.*

Adicolor makes a few different crackles, and one is a china (very small) crackle. The product is easy to work with without time restraints. You can apply this product and put on the top-coat in 1 hour or 2 weeks with the same results. Great if you need to do a bank of cabinets.


----------

